# I don’t need the receipt.



## KeinBock

Hallo Leute,

Was kann man sagen, wenn man an der Kasse einen Kassenbeleg nicht bekommen möchte?

Ich sagte immer:

_Ich brauche nicht den Beleg._
Aber ich finde den Satz etwas kalt. 
Ich würde gerne einen warmherzigen Satz sprechen.

Danke im Voraus


----------



## JClaudeK

KeinBock said:


> _Ich brauche nicht den Beleg nicht._
> Aber ich finde den Satz etwas kalt.
> Ich würde gerne einen warmherzigen Satz sprechen.


Mit "Danke" wird er schon etwas freundlicher  :
=>
Danke/ Vielen Dank, aber ich brauche keinen Beleg/ den Beleg nicht.


----------



## Kajjo

KeinBock said:


> ch sagte immer:
> 
> _Ich brauche nicht den Beleg_


Correct: _Ich brauche den Beleg nicht._

Idiomatic:

_Nein danke!_


----------



## Frieder

An normalen Kassen bekommt man einen _*Bon*_. Ich sage dann: "Danke, ich brauche keinen Bon."


----------



## JClaudeK

Frieder said:


> An normalen Kassen bekommt man einen _*Bon*_.


In  den Geschäften, wo ich einkaufe, bekommt man einen *Kassenzettel*.


----------



## Frieder

_Bon _ist für maulfaule


----------



## JClaudeK

Frieder said:


> _Bon _ist für maulfaule


Für halb-faule _Kassenbon.   _
(nur "Bon" sagt niemand in meiner Umgebung)


----------



## elroy

What I’ve seen and heard is “Brauche ich nicht” and a gesture as the receipt was printing or as the cashier was about to hand it to the customer.  No need for “Danke,” and no need to explicitly mention the receipt.


----------



## Frieder

Ja, Höflichkeit gehört zu den vom Aussterben bedrohten Arten ...


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> What I’ve seen and heard is “Brauche ich nicht” and a gesture as the receipt was printing or as the cashier was about to hand it to the customer.   No need for “Danke,”


Warum so unhöflich, wenn es freundlich(er) geht?
Die Frage hier lautet:


KeinBock said:


> Aber ich finde den Satz etwas kalt.
> Ich würde gerne einen warmherzigen Satz sprechen sagen.


----------



## Hutschi

elroy said:


> What I’ve seen and heard is “Brauche ich nicht” and a gesture as the receipt was printing or as the cashier was about to hand it to the customer.  No need for “Danke,” and no need to explicitly mention the receipt.


Hallo, elroy, hast Du diese Erfahrung aus einem speziellen Soziolekt? oder in einer bestimmten Gegend?

Ich sage immer zumindest:_* "Danke, nein!" oder "Nein, danke",*_ wenn ich gefragt werde, "Möchten Sie einen Kassenzettel?"

"Nein!" klingt harsch und unhöflich, zumindest in meiner Gegend bzw. Umgebung.
---


Eine besonders freundliche Antwort ist:_* "Nein, danke, ich brauche heute keinen."*_

Es gibt viele freundliche Ausdrücke. Auf der sicheren Seite ist man, wenn man im gegebenen Kontext "Nein, danke!" sagt.

Wenn für "Danke!" keine Zeit ist, wirft das ein schlechtes Licht auf den Sprecher, zumindest nach meiner Erfahrung.

---

Oft sage ich aber auch "Ja, bitte." oder "Ja, gerne", nämlich, wenn ich einen möchte.

---
Und:

Wenn man freundlich und höflich fragt bzw. antwortet, ist die Reaktion der Verkäufer normalerweise auch freundlich.

Ich begrüße die Verkäufer immer mit "Guten Tag!".

Die Verkäufer sind keine Automaten. Sie fühlen sich wohler, wenn sie freundlich behandelt werden.

---

Liegt es bei mir am Alter oder an der Region?


----------



## Kajjo

Frieder said:


> An normalen Kassen bekommt man einen _*Bon*_. Ich sage dann: "Danke, ich brauche keinen Bon."


"Bon" ist bei uns auch die übliche Bezeichnung.


----------



## Hutschi

Bei uns gibt es mehrere Bezeichnungen. "Bon" ist eine davon.

In Elektronikgeschäften bekommt man oft auch eine Rechnung. Diese bildet Grundlage für die Garantie. Hier würde man nicht sagen: Nein Danke. Man würde auch nicht gefragt werden.

Die Frage wird meist beim Bäcker gestellt, wo bis vor Kurzem kein schriftliches Dokument nötig war. Die Gesetze haben sich geändert. Viele Kunden wollen aus ökologischen Gründen dort keinen Bon. Die Verkäufer mussten trotzdem einen Bon ausdrucken. Wie es jetzt ist, weiß ich nicht.
Die un- bzw. Antiökologische Forderung, in jedem Fall einen Bon auszudrucken, kam von der Steuerbehörde. Dafür können die Verkäufer nichts.

---
Gegenseitige Freundlichkeit ist das Richtige.


----------



## elroy

I was simply reporting my experience, not saying this is how it _should_ be: 





elroy said:


> What I’ve seen and heard is


My conclusion:


elroy said:


> No need for “Danke,” and no need to explicitly mention the receipt.


 was meant to indicate that it's possible to communicate the intended meaning without saying "Danke" and without explicitly mentioning the receipt.

Would people perceive this as rude?  Personally, I don't think I'd take offense to it.  I often just say "I don't need it" in English.


----------



## elroy

Hutschi said:


> wenn ich gefragt werde, "Möchten Sie einen Kassenzettel?"


 Ah, I was thinking of a situation where you proactively indicate that you don’t need it, without being asked.  I think if I were _asked_, I would instinctively add “Danke.”


----------



## Hutschi

Wenn ich nicht gefragt werde, würde ich sagen: _Bitte keinen Kassenzettel/Bon.
Eventuell auch "Nein, Danke."_
Oder Claudes


JClaudeK said:


> Danke/ Vielen Dank, aber ich brauche keinen Beleg/ den Beleg nicht.



Zur Zeit würde ich vermeiden wollen, die Verkäufer und Verkäuferinnen zusätzlich zu stressen.

---

PS: Weit aufgerissene erstaunte Augen und "Nein, keinen Kassenzettel" würde wahrscheinlich eher überrascht als rude  klingen,


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> Would people perceive this as rude?


Yes,


elroy said:


> “Brauche ich nicht”


is definitely rude, _especially_ in a  situation


elroy said:


> where you proactively indicate that you don’t need it, without being asked.



In this case, I would say: "Bitte keinen Kassenzettel."


----------



## διαφορετικός

elroy said:


> What I’ve seen and heard is “Brauche ich nicht” and a gesture as the receipt was printing or as the cashier was about to hand it to the customer.  No need for “Danke,” and no need to explicitly mention the receipt.





elroy said:


> Would people perceive this as rude?


I would not perceive this as rude if the cashier seems to be in a hurry (i.e. seems to have too little time to appreciate politeness).


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> elroy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would people perceive this as rude?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes
Click to expand...

Hmmm. I think you have been living in France for too long. This is quite normal in Germany and nobody would notice it. I have been working on quite  few projects staffed with Germans and French. I found the cultural misunderstandings quite amusing. The French would complain that the Germans where rude for not using courtesy formulae and the Germans would complain that the French were rude because they wasted their time by forcing them to listen to superfluous courtesy formulae.


----------



## elroy

elroy said:


> I often just say "I don't need it" in English.





elroy said:


> I was thinking of a situation where you proactively indicate that you don’t need it, without being asked. I think if I were _asked_, I would instinctively add “Danke.”


To elaborate on this, I don't think I've _ever_ added "thanks" in English in a situation where I was proactively declining without having been asked.  That would feel over the top for such a banal situation/transaction.

It goes something like this: the receipt is printing or the cashier has it in their hand and is about to hand it to me.  I raise my hand, palm facing outward, and quickly say "I don't need it" and then head out as the cashier wads up the receipt and throws it away.  I've never felt compelled to say "thanks" and I really don't think any cashier has ever thought I was being rude.

This is the same type of situation I've experienced with "Brauche ich nicht" in German.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Hmmm. I think you have been living in France for too long.


Ich bin ja nicht der einzige, der das so empfindet.


berndf said:


> The French would complain that the Germans where rude for not using courtesy formulae and the Germans would complain that the French were rude because they wasted their time by forcing them to listen to superfluous courtesy formulae.


Das finde ich echt lächerlich: pure Klischees.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Das finde ich echt lächerlich: pure Klischees.


Wahrscheinlich ist es tatsächlich lächerlich, aber auch vorhersehbar und ich habe mich entsprechend köstlich amüsiert. Klischees stimmen halt häufiger, als viele wahr haben wollen.

Auf der Straße oder bei sozialem Zusammensein mögen solche Dinge vielleicht keine so große Rolle spielen aber in einem größeren Projektteam, wo man den ganzen Tag und zum guten Teil auch unter Zeitdruck arbeitet, gewinnen kulturelle Unterschiede an Bedeutung. Für einen Deutschen gibt es nun mal kaum etwas schlimmeres als jemanden mit Belanglosigkeiten von der Arbeit abzuhalten und für Franzosen sind Höflichkeitsrituale halt keine Belanglosigkeiten, für Deutsche schon.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Auf der Straße oder bei sozialem Zusammensein mögen solche Dinge vielleicht keine so große Rolle spielen



Da würde ich sogar sagen, dass viele (ältere) Deutsche mehr auf Höflichkeit achten als viele Franzosen.
Aber das ist ja kein Fehler, oder?


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Da würde ich sogar sagen, dass viele (*ältere*) Deutsche mehr auf Höflichkeit achten als viele Franzosen.


Da sagst Du was wichtiges. Ausdrücke wie _meine Dame_ oder _gnädige Frau_ wirken halt seltsam aus der Zeit gefallen und nach etwa 1960 Geborene würden sie wahrscheinlich nur noch persiflierend verwenden, während sie z.B. meinem Vater noch ganz zwanglos über die Lippen gingen. Und die Umgangssprache hat auch keinen weniger verstaubt wirkenden Ersatz entwickelt.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Ausdrücke wie _meine Dame_ oder _gnädige Frau_ wirken halt seltsam aus der Zeit gefallen



Das meinte ich nicht mit _Höflichkeit_. Ich kenne niemanden, der je _meine Dame_ oder _gnädige Frau _verwendet hat (nur in Wien ist mir das schon untergekommen ).


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> nur in Wien ist mir das schon untergekommen


Ja, in der Tat. Wird aber auch dort rasant weniger (außer vielleicht als Gag für Piefketouristen). Ich erinnere mich noch an den alten Hawelka (Friede seiner Seele). "Mögen der Herr auch a Möspäis?" hat er mich gefragt, nachdem ich eine Melange bestellt hatte. Aber das war halt auch dieselbe Generation wie mein Vater und für ihn war das noch normal und kein Gag.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Wird aber auch dort rasant weniger (außer vielleicht als Gag für Piefketouristen).


Schade. Das gehörte doch zum "Wiener Charme".


----------

